# July 2013 changes to spouse visa...



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've just started to panic... I hope the changes are not going to affect us even more...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Rather than panic unnecessarily why not check the UKBA website?

UK Border Agency | Changes to the Immigration Rules - July 2013


----------



## Blue_in_oz (Jan 20, 2013)

What changes are these??


----------



## Blue_in_oz (Jan 20, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Rather than panic unnecessarily why not check the UKBA website?
> 
> UK Border Agency | Changes to the Immigration Rules - July 2013


Thanks nyclon for clarifying!


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

So what I'm seeing is mainly a new requirement for language?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is the full summary of changes for those on family route:

Changes relating to the family Immigration Rules

7.12. References in Appendix FM-SE to the Financial Services Authority (FSA) are being
updated to reflect its replacement by two new regulators, the Financial Conduct Authority
(FCA) and the Prudential Regulation Authority (PRA).

7.13. The following minor changes to Appendix FM-SE are being made in respect of the
operation of the financial requirements for applications from partners and dependent children
under Appendix FM:
• Allowing a pension paid by another government department or agency to be
counted in the same way as the State pension paid by the Department for Work
and Pensions.
• Counting cash savings in a pension savings account held by the applicant or their
sponsor, whatever their age.

7.14. The following clarifications and corrections are being made:
• Amending the pre-9 July 2012 routes under Part 8 for a spouse, civil partner,
unmarried partner or same-sex partner to make clear that those pre-9 July 2012
applicants who can still access those routes can do so if they have overstayed by
no more than 28 days.
• Adding a missing reference to “the applicant” in the Part 8 rule for leave to remain
as a spouse or civil partner.
• Clarifying that the Part 8 route available in pre-9 July 2012 cases for limited leave
with a view to settlement for a child of a parent(s) with limited leave with a view
to settlement can be accessed by a child with leave to remain who entered the UK
by a different route, e.g. as a student.
• Applying the definition of “relevant NHS body” to the suitability provisions under
Appendix FM which allow the applicant to be refused if they have failed to pay
NHS charges of at least £1,000.

Changes relating to tuberculosis screening
7.15. The UK has had a longstanding policy of screening new entrants from high incidence
tuberculosis countries intending to remain for over six months. Screening has been conducted
at ports of entry and, since October 2005, pre-entry in some high incidence tuberculosis
countries. On 21 May 2012 the Government announced its intention to expand upon the pre-entry screening programme to allow for more extensive screening. Entry clearance applicants intending to come to the UK for over six months from countries where pre-entry screening is
available will be required to present a certificate from a designated screening provider
confirming that screening has been conducted and that the applicant has been diagnosed as
free from active pulmonary tuberculosis. Where tuberculosis is detected, the applicant will be
required to undertake treatment and further screening before any entry clearance application
can be made.

So all in all, quite minor and don't affect most applicants.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Joppa do think there will be more changes in July?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, these ARE the changes to be introduced on 1st July. While it's possible for UKBA to make further changes, they have to give a suitable notice period after laying the changes in parliament, so unlikely.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks... If married do u still need to prove that we were free to marry?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only in so far as you were divorced, in which case divorce papers must accompany.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks not the case, does my husband need to apply for jobs in order to show he wants to work here in London before we apply?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

emy2007 said:


> Thanks not the case, does my husband need to apply for jobs in order to show he wants to work here in London before we apply?


No. Why do you think that? It's your responsibility to show that you can support him and whether he works or not or wants to work is immaterial and will have no impact on his application.


----------



## Michaela2709 (Aug 4, 2013)

Have a question.... Does anyone have any up to date processing times for spouse visa applications. I'm waiting for mine & am totally on edge! I'm Australian, have all the criteria, employed a solicitor to do the application. Is ukba as bad as all the reports??


----------

